# farming simulator 2009 gold edition



## eazy-e (Oct 6, 2010)

my product key will not accept the code i have entered.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

What error does it give when you try to enter the product key? Invalid key?

Check the code is spelled correctly. It might be case sensitive.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

is this a keygen you are attempting to use? Is the game downloaded from a torrent?

make sure you're connected to the internet, and that you have no disk-emulation software (Such as Alcohol 120% and Daemon Tools) installed.


----------

